# Weekly Competition 2012-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F U2 R2 U' R F2 U' R2
*2. *F2 R F2 U2 R F' R2 F2 U'
*3. *F2 R' U F2 R' U' R2 U F2
*4. *R U2 R U2 R' U F' R U'
*5. *F' R U' R2 U R' U F2 R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F R2 B D2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R D2 U L B U B D2 U B F
*2. *B2 R D2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 R D' R B' U' R2 B' D' L2 D
*3. *D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 L R2 D U' R B D' B2
*4. *F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' U2 L' R U' F D2 L D R D2 R2
*5. *D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F2 L B2 R F U2 F2 D2 L' B' L2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 B Fw2 D' F Rw2 U' Rw' U B2 Fw' L' D2 B' D' Uw U Fw D2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw F2 D' B2 D B F' Rw Fw U' L U L2 D Rw D2 U2 Rw'
*2. *Fw2 U Rw2 F Rw' R D U' Rw D2 U2 L' Rw2 F Uw' L' B' R2 B Rw Fw' F D2 U2 Rw2 D' F' Rw2 F' Uw2 R Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw' U2 B Fw2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 B2 Fw' Uw' F Uw' L2 Rw R2 U' R D2 Fw2 Rw B Fw U2 Fw Rw R2 B2 Uw' U L2 D2 Rw2 R B2 Rw B2 F2 Rw B D' U2 Fw D' Uw R2
*4. *Uw Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw' Fw Rw2 B R' Uw' U2 B2 Fw' L2 F2 L U2 B2 Uw U' R2 D R2 B Rw2 B2 U' F U2 Rw B' Rw2 Fw' L' Rw2 Fw2 D Uw' U2 F'
*5. *Fw R2 U2 Fw' L' U B' L Rw2 R D2 B F Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 Fw F R B' Rw' D B Fw F' Uw U' L' B' Uw2 B' R2 F U' B2 Rw' R' D Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Uw Bw2 Uw Bw L2 B2 Uw' Lw R' Bw2 F2 Dw2 U Fw2 Rw2 F' Lw Rw Dw2 F2 D Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw' Fw' F2 U' R Bw F' Lw Rw' R B Fw2 F D2 F2 Lw2 Uw' U2 Lw' R Uw2 Fw' L' Lw' Rw R2 F Lw Dw' Bw' L' R' B2 Bw' Fw
*2. *F2 Dw2 Fw' U2 Lw2 Bw2 D' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Fw U' L2 B' F L2 Lw' U' Bw' R B2 Bw' Fw' F' Dw' L' Uw Fw' R Dw' F Rw Dw Uw2 F2 Lw' Bw' L' R2 Bw' D2 U2 F D' Dw' Fw Rw' F' D' Uw' R' B L' Fw' F Dw' F' R2 Fw D'
*3. *Dw2 L' Lw Bw' F' Lw' Uw L Dw B Lw D2 B' Fw2 L2 Lw B Dw Bw2 D' Dw2 Fw L Fw' Uw2 L2 F' Dw2 Rw' D2 Lw2 F' D2 Dw' Rw' Bw' Fw Lw' Rw2 B2 Fw D2 Uw2 L' F2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 L D Fw' Lw' R2 Uw' U' Lw Dw' U2 F2 Lw'
*4. *Bw Rw' B' Fw Lw2 R2 D L' R' Uw' R' D L' Rw U2 L2 Dw' Uw Lw Rw' R' B2 L' R2 Fw' Uw U2 Bw Dw' Rw' Fw D Dw' Uw2 F2 Rw' U2 Fw' L' Dw' Bw2 Dw' B' Dw Uw' L' Fw' D Fw' F2 Rw' U Bw2 R' Dw' B' Bw D' U' Rw2
*5. *B' Fw2 R' D Bw U2 R' Bw Fw' Rw' U' F' L2 Uw' Fw R Fw' R Fw R2 Dw' Bw D' U R D Lw' Bw' Uw B Rw U B2 Rw' B2 Bw R' U Fw2 D' Dw Fw2 Rw' Fw L' Dw Uw2 Fw Uw2 U' F' R B2 Fw' Dw F2 Dw2 Fw D Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 3U' 2U' L' B 3F 2F' 2L U2 2L2 3R2 U F2 2D' 2U2 2F2 F2 L' R' B 2U L' B 2R2 2F D' U' R 2U2 F2 D' B' 2F2 F' U2 3F F 3R2 U 2F2 R2 3U' 3R2 3F 2F2 L F2 2D U2 3R 3U2 R2 D2 3R D2 2D 2U 3F2 2F' 3R R2 B' L2 2B L' 2L 2R2 D2 3F' R2
*2. *2L 3R 2B' L 2R 3F R 2F' 2D 2U2 3R' 2U' 2B2 2D2 3R2 2R U2 B' 2R 3U2 2F 2R2 3F 3R2 R2 3U 2B D2 3F' 3R R2 2F 2R' 2B R2 2B' 3F 2F L D' U F L2 2L' 3R' R 2B' D B' 3F' 2F' R2 B' 2F2 3R2 2R' 2F' 2R' 2U' 2R 3U2 2U2 2B2 3F U' F2 3U' L2 U2 2B'
*3. *2B' 3U2 L 2D 3U' U2 3R 2D' 3R 2U2 2R2 2F' 2U 2F2 2D2 3R2 2R 3U2 L' 2L 2U' L 2D' F 2R B' F 2U 2L F' 2L2 D 2D' 3R2 2R 3F2 F' 2D2 2L2 U' 2L' F 2D' R' 2U B2 2B 2D' 3R2 2B' R2 D 3U R U2 2L 3F U B L' 2L' R B2 2B D2 3R' 2D' B' 2B2 2F'
*4. *3R2 F' L' 2L B 3F 3R 2R2 B 2F 3R 2U' U2 2F 2R' U' 2F' 3R' 2U 3F 2R' 2U' L2 2B2 F' L 2D 3U B' 3F' 3U' 3F 2F' L 2U' 3F' L2 2R2 3U' U L2 2F 2L 2B 2L' 2B L 2L' 2B2 3R R' 2D' 3U' 2R2 2D2 L2 2L 3F 2U F 3R' F L2 2U2 F2 3R2 2B L' D2 2D'
*5. *2B 2R U 3R2 B 2U F' 2D2 L' 2L' 2R2 U' 2L' 2U 2R2 3U' 2L U2 2F2 R2 2D2 2L 3R' 2B' 2F 2U2 3R' 3U 2L' 3R R B2 2B 3F' 2F2 F D 2F' R2 3F F' D' B' 2R' B2 D2 U' 2R' D2 2U' R2 2F' 2D2 R2 3F 3U' 2U' R' 2B' 3F' F' L' 2L' 2R 2U' B 2F F2 2R2 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D2 3B2 2L' F' 2R' 2D2 2L 3R B 2U' 3F 3D 3U B2 3F D 3D' 3F2 3D' 2U' L B D' 2U' 2B' 2R B 2F' 2L' 2B D 2D' 3R2 D2 2U U2 3L' 2B U2 3R 2B' 3R' 3B 2D2 2R 2B2 3B2 R' 3U 3F' 3D2 2U L' 3R' D 2U2 3B2 F2 3U' L' 3R2 R 3F 3R B2 3F U2 2L2 B' 2B' 3F2 2F' 2U 3B' F2 R D2 2D' 2L' R 2D 3F' L2 2D' L2 2R' R 2F 3D2 3R' 2B' 3D2 3L B 2B' 3B 2R2 3D2 3B2 3D'
*2. *2R2 3D 2F' D2 U 2R' 2B' D' R' 2F2 2D2 F2 2L2 R' 3B2 2L2 2R 3D2 F2 U' R' 3U' 3F 2R2 3B' 2D L' 2U2 U' 3L U' 2B D2 U2 3B F 2D 3U' 3R' 3U' B F2 D2 3F' 2R' U2 2L 3D2 2B2 2R' 3U' 2U2 2B' 2F' L' 3D2 R2 3U2 3R2 3D2 U' 3F2 R 2B' 3F 3R' 3B 2R' U2 L B2 3F' 3L2 3U' B2 2B 2U 2L' 3R2 2D' R' F2 3L2 2B' D 2B2 3B 2F' 3L2 R 2B2 U2 3L B' D' 3U U2 L2 2R2 R
*3. *F2 3L 2R2 3B L2 U 2B' 2R2 U B2 2B2 L2 F' L2 3F 2D 2U' B 3B' F 2R 3D' U' L' 3U 3L' 3D B2 2D2 2L 3R 2R 2F F2 3R U' 2R' B 2R' D' 3U 3F 2D2 L 2L' 2R 3D2 R' 2B2 2D 3U2 U' 3R2 B2 2R R' D2 3B 3F2 2R U' 2B' F U' 2L' 3B 2F2 3L2 F U2 2R' 3F' U2 2B2 3F 2F' 3D 3U B2 3D R2 D' 2D L' B' D' B' R F' 2U' 2R2 F' 2L2 3R' F 2D' 3B 3L 2D 3U'
*4. *3F U2 2R2 D' 2D 3D' 2U 3R2 3U2 L' 3B' F2 D 2F' 2R2 2D2 2F' D 2L 3L' R B2 3B 2F' F 3R' 2R 2U R' B2 L' 2B' 3L2 D2 3D 2B2 3F' 2F' 3D2 3U B' D2 3B' 3F2 2U' U' B' 3F2 3L2 3R 2R2 2F' L' 2U' 2F' U2 3B2 F 2L2 3D U2 R2 2B 2F 3U 3L R' U 2L 3R B' 3D' L D2 2R 2F2 3L 2R D2 3D2 3U' B L' D2 2B2 3D2 3L 3U' 3L2 F2 D2 3L2 R 2B2 U 2R' R2 2U2 F U'
*5. *3R U2 3F2 U B 3D 3F D' 2B2 2L 2R' 2B F 2U2 3F2 3D2 3L B 3R 2F2 3R2 2F2 D' L2 3F2 3D2 3F' D2 2U U B 3F' 3R2 2F2 3R' 2B F' L 3D2 B2 2L2 2U2 L 2L2 2R 2D L2 3L 3F' 3L2 3R2 3F2 F2 L' 2R 2F 2D' B2 2D 3L2 F 3D2 U2 2R F2 D' U 2L' 3F' L2 U 3R2 R' 2B' 3F2 R 3B2 3R' U 3R' F R2 3D 3F' 2L 3R2 2U 3F2 3R2 2R' R' F R2 2F D2 2B2 D B 2B R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R F U' R2 F2 U' R2
*2. *F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F2
*3. *F' R2 F' U2 F R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U' R F' L2 U' R' F2 R L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U
*2. *R2 D F2 B D' R F' U' F L' F D2 B R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2
*3. *U2 F2 U2 B R2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 U' L U B2 D' B2 F L D R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R' Fw' U' R D Uw' Rw' R2 Fw L2 Fw' U' B2 Fw2 R2 F' Uw' U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L' Rw R' U Fw' L U2 F2 D F' Rw U' R2 B2 F' Uw'
*2. *Fw2 Uw L' Rw F D' B Fw U B2 R' Uw2 B' L Fw R2 Fw D' Uw' U2 B Uw' U2 R' Uw2 U Rw' F2 R2 B2 D B2 Fw U2 Rw2 F U' B' F2 R'
*3. *Fw2 U Rw' B2 Rw2 R2 Fw F2 Uw2 U' B2 Uw L Rw' D' Uw' F' R B2 F2 D L B2 Fw Rw' R D Rw2 F Rw' Uw' Fw2 L Uw R Uw2 F2 D B' Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Bw' U Bw2 U R2 Dw B2 U' F2 Rw Bw2 Dw B Bw2 D' Fw L Bw2 F' Uw2 Bw' Uw L' Bw' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 D' Dw2 F2 Dw F2 L R2 Dw' R2 B2 Fw U' L2 Dw' Rw' Dw L' Rw Dw R' F Uw Lw Fw L Dw' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 B' Bw'
*2. *Lw' Fw' L' Lw' Bw2 Fw' Rw' D L' Rw Bw2 R F' U2 L Lw' Uw2 Fw' Uw' B Bw' Fw2 R2 U' Lw2 F' Dw' B Bw Fw2 F' D2 Dw' Bw' D2 Rw B' Rw2 Dw Lw' Fw' Dw' Bw D2 B Fw2 Dw' Lw R' Dw2 Rw' B F D2 Dw F2 L Dw R2 Fw2
*3. *Dw' Rw' D' Uw U Bw2 Uw2 Bw Rw2 R2 B Dw Uw2 R2 F L2 Rw R Bw Fw F L F L2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' Bw F L B Rw2 D' Uw2 Rw B Bw2 F R F U2 Bw Fw U Fw L2 U' L' Bw2 L' Rw' R D Uw2 Lw' R' Bw R D Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2R' R' D2 2U' 2L2 F2 3U R2 2D2 B2 2D2 3U2 2F' 2D2 2L R' 2B' 3F' 2F2 R 3U 2U2 2R' 2D2 R2 3F2 U' F' 3R2 D 2D R 3U L R' 2B' L 2D2 3U2 F' 3R' B' 3F' 2F D 2D' 2U B' 2B 2F R 2B 2D' 2L B' 2L2 2R2 R 2D2 2U' 3R2 2R2 2B R' 2F2 L2 2B' F' L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 3L' 2R2 2F L 3D 3U' R' 2D2 U2 3L 2R' 2U' 3F' D L 2L 3L2 2R' 3B2 F U' 3R 3F' D2 L' B' 3B' 3L' 2R B' D2 3F2 L B2 2F F2 D2 U 3R2 3F' 2F2 2L' 3B' L' 2U' U2 R' 2B 3B' F2 2R' 2F2 3L2 2D R 3F' 3L 2R2 2F U 3F2 F' L' F 3L D2 3B' D U2 L2 3R2 D' 3L2 2B 3U' 2L' 3B 3R' F2 2L D2 U' 2F' 3L R' 3F' 2F2 3L U2 B 3D B' 2F2 F2 R2 2F 2R B2 3D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B' U B2 L B' L' U' F L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U'
*2. *L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 B D L D' U' F R F' R2 D2
*3. *D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 D B' D F2 U' R' D L2 U L' F2
*4. *U2 B2 R2 F L2 B D2 U2 L2 F' D2 L' U F' D2 L2 D' L' U2 F L'
*5. *D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F' R' D' B D' R2 U2 F' R' U'
*6. *F U2 F2 R2 B D2 F' L' B L2 B2 R2 U2 D' F2 D L2 F2 R2
*7. *U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F U B D2 R2 F2 L B L R
*8. *B2 L2 F2 D L2 D' U' F2 L2 U R' D B2 U2 B' D R D' U
*9. *F' D' B' D' R U' B2 U' D' L U2 F U2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B'
*10. *U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B U2 R F L U F D L' D'
*11. *D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D F' L U' B U2 B D' R2 B U
*12. *L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 F' L2 U' L B2 R D L B' R D2 F'
*13. *R2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U R F' U L2 R' B F U' B' R'
*14. *U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D B2 L' B U2 F' L' B R D2 B' F'
*15. *L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R' U' B2 F R' D' L' U L F
*16. *U L' D' R' D2 B R' F' B2 R U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D2
*17. *U L' F D R B L2 D' B R' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 L' F2
*18. *B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 R U' R F L R B' D2 U B
*19. *D B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 D' L B' D' L B L' F L' D2 F'
*20. *D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L U F2 R2 U' F D2 R2 D'
*21. *B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' L2 U' L2 R' D F' L2 R B'
*22. *F R F2 L D F2 L' D' B R F2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D'
*23. *R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 R F2 R D B F U' B U2 R
*24. *B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L' D B' L2 F L2 D' B2 L2 U
*25. *U B' U2 D F' L B2 U2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2
*26. *D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F R' B' U F R' U' L2 D B2 F'
*27. *F' R' U' F2 B2 D' B' L F D R F2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B
*28. *D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L' R' F' R2 D' F D2 U L' D2
*29. *R2 U D2 B R' D L' U L' F2 B U2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2
*30. *U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R' B' F D2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 U'
*31. *R D2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R' F U B2 L' B' D2 F U F'
*32. *D' F' D2 F' U D' L' D B' D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2
*33. *L2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 F' D2 U' B' D' R' B' L' F D' U2 R2
*34. *U F2 D R2 U' B2 U' R2 D U L2 F D2 U R U2 B' F L D B
*35. *U' L2 D' R2 D' L2 U B2 D F2 U2 R' D B R' U2 L' B' R U' L'
*36. *L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 D' R B' F' L F D' L2 U L'
*37. *D2 B' L2 F U2 D' L' B U R D2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 L2
*38. *R2 D R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 D2 B' R' F2 R' F2 D L' D2 B F
*39. *U B2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U L' D B2 R D2 U2 R2 F' D
*40. *L2 R2 B' D2 F R2 B R2 U2 B2 D B' L2 U' F2 L B U2 L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R D' F2 D F' U' R' L' F D' B D2 L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B
*2. *U' R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' D L R' F D R' D L R U'
*3. *B2 U2 F2 R' B' R D' F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2
*4. *U L' U2 F D R2 L' U R U D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 U
*5. *U2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 R B2 L' U B F2 L2 F2 D' F' L U R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' R F2 U' B L' F2 U F2 R' F2 L2 B R2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B
*2. *R B U2 R' L2 U' F L2 D L B2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F L2
*3. *U L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 R B2 L F' D R B U B' F2 U2
*4. *B' U L' B2 R' B2 D' L F R B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 U B2 U R2
*5. *F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D R2 U' B' D2 L' B2 R B L R' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U D2 L D' B U' F' B2 L' B' U2 L U2 L B2 R U2 R U2 L2 F2
*2. *U2 L' D' B R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2
*3. *R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 D L U' F' U L' F L B2 F2
*4. *F2 D2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 D B' F D2 L B U'
*5. *L2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 D B2 L' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 B U' R2 B2 U R' F2 B U F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U2 F'
*3. *R2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L D' R' D2 L' F D L2 B' U' B'
*4. *B Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 F D R' B2 Rw B2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 F U2 B2 Fw L' B2 D2 Uw2 U2 F U Rw F' U' Rw' D' Uw2 B' Rw F2 Uw' L' B Rw' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F R F2 U2 R' U'
*3. *D' B' D' R B D' F L F R2 U2 F2 R2 L U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L
*4. *R B D Rw' B2 L Rw2 R D Uw Rw R B F2 D Uw L' U R' Uw' Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw R' F R2 U R2 Uw L' R D L Fw U2 R2 U L D2
*5. *L Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 B' L Rw' B Rw B Dw' Fw U2 Fw' U B2 Bw' Fw' Rw' R2 D2 Dw2 U' B R2 U' B2 L Uw Rw Fw L U Bw2 Lw2 B' U2 L' Lw' D2 Uw2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' R Dw' F2 D2 Lw' Rw' R2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U R' U' B' L' R' L l' r b' u
*2. *L U' R' B L U' R B' l' r' u
*3. *U R L R' U' R L' B' r b u
*4. *R' L' R U R L' R U' l r' b u
*5. *U L R' B R L U' B' l' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (4, 1)
*2. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*3. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -4)
*4. *(0, 2) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (6, -2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' R U D R' L' D U D
*2. *L R D L D' L R U'
*3. *D' L' U' L' D' R U' R U'
*4. *D' L' R' L' U R U' L
*5. *R' D' R U' D' U' D U R'


----------



## PM 1729 (Dec 4, 2012)

*3x3 FMC:* 28 moves 


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 B U' R2 B2 U R' F2 B U F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 D
Solution: L' F L2 R2 F' B2 L U R U' L' U R' B U2 L U L2 B2 L B L' B L' U2 B2 U' B
Explanation:
On scramble:
2x2x2: L' F L2 R2 F'(5)
Switch to inv with pre: F R2 L2 F' L
On inv:
F2L-1: B' U B2 U2 L2(5)
Back to scr with pre: L2 U2 B2 U' B (5/5)
On scr: 
F2L-1: L' F L2 R2 F' (5/10)
F2L: B2 * U B U2 L U L' (7/17)
Leave 3 corners: L' B2 L B L' B L (7-2=5/22)
Insert at *: [L, U R U'] (8-2=6/28)


PB Yay


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice, PM 1729. This week's scramble for fewest moves is really nice. I got 29 moves, and I don't think I did very well with it. I'm betting the best this week will be close to WR.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 7, 2012)

5bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
4bld: 10:58.46, 8:28.59, 9:11.03 = 8:28.59
sq1: 28.11, 40.72, 27.17, 30.03, 31.27 = 29.80
pyra: 13.92, 6.79, 2.59, 4.99, 4.45, = 5.41
mega: 1:44.96, 1:27.52, 1:30.23, 1:44.66, 1:17.74 = 1:34.14
clock: 10.98, 8.95, 10.67, 10.13, 10.69 = 10.50
2345 relay: 2:36.16
234 relay: 1:00.58
wf: 1:12.55, 1:03.90, 1:04.09, 1:03.86, 1:26.91 = 1:06.85
oh: 14.62, 18.79, 15.85, 18.14, 17.46 = 17.15
5x5: 1:13.94, 1:16.83, 1:12.60, 1:18.51, 1:12.62 = 1:14.46
4x4: 35.87, 38.80, 35.90, 40.82, 39.17 = 37.96
3x3: 12.09, 9.60, 11.14, 12.09, 10.32 = 11.18
2x2: 3.18, 2.74, 2.90, 2.36, 3.34 = 2.94
3bld: 1:41.25, DNF, 1:30.03 = 1:30.03
2bld: 30.06, 23.59, 34.79 = 23.59
mbld: 3/4 15:30.35


----------



## KCuber (Dec 10, 2012)

234 Relay= 52.90 On video
4x4 37.09, 40.53, 36.72, 44.47, 37.94=38.52


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2012)

Results, congratulations to yoinneroid, Feliks & Mike

*2x2x2*(17)

 2.86 fazrulz
 2.94 yoinneroid
 3.19 CuberMan
 3.93 mycube
 4.37 Maxelino
 4.46 Iggy
 4.99 AndersB
 5.27 riley
 5.61 Krag
 5.79 Alcuber
 6.30 Akash Rupela
 6.89 Xishem
 7.20 Mikel
 7.55 Mike Hughey
 8.05 Schmidt
 8.31 Trondhat
 14.93 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(23)

 7.80 fazrulz
 11.18 yoinneroid
 11.46 CuberMan
 12.57 mycube
 12.83 Akash Rupela
 13.12 Lapinsavant
 13.29 riley
 14.28 AndersB
 14.59 Iggy
 15.62 mande
 16.37 prasadmanjulago
 17.34 Xishem
 17.38 Krag
 18.12 Mikel
 18.47 eggseller
 18.94 Perff
 22.51 Alcuber
 23.86 Mike Hughey
 24.09 Schmidt
 26.62 Trondhat
 36.27 Gordon
 39.76 MatsBergsten
 DNF cubeflip
*4x4x4*(18)

 32.62 fazrulz
 37.96 yoinneroid
 38.52 KCuber
 47.55 CuberMan
 49.15 riley
 51.20 mycube
 57.37 Lapinsavant
 1:02.90 AndersB
 1:03.22 Akash Rupela
 1:08.22 Iggy
 1:24.85 mande
 1:26.40 Mike Hughey
 1:28.09 Krag
 1:33.83 Mikel
 1:38.45 eggseller
 1:47.63 Xishem
 2:08.45 Schmidt
 2:27.61 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:03.07 fazrulz
 1:14.46 yoinneroid
 1:37.47 mycube
 1:44.20 Lapinsavant
 1:52.50 Akash Rupela
 2:17.33 Mike Hughey
 2:50.77 mande
 2:51.93 Mikel
 3:11.70 Xishem
 5:40.11 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:12.65 fazrulz
 3:12.31 mycube
 4:16.50 Akash Rupela
 4:34.14 Lapinsavant
 4:52.18 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:29.79 mycube
 6:23.97 Mike Hughey
11:40.59 Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 14.49 fazrulz
 17.15 yoinneroid
 17.69 CuberMan
 23.72 AndersB
 24.63 mycube
 30.35 riley
 33.28 Lapinsavant
 33.67 mande
 41.77 eggseller
 46.37 Alcuber
 48.03 Xishem
 48.27 Mike Hughey
 49.59 Mikel
 57.99 Trondhat
 1:15.74 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:06.85 yoinneroid
 1:40.35 Mike Hughey
 1:51.32 cubeflip
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 11.00 fazrulz
 16.96 riley
 23.45 CuberMan
 23.46 Mike Hughey
 23.59 yoinneroid
 29.12 MatsBergsten
 29.72 mycube
 38.53 Iggy
 42.38 Mikel
 49.11 Xishem
 1:01.50 Krag
 1:04.46 Schmidt
 DNF AndersB
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:10.43 riley
 1:18.08 Mike Hughey
 1:19.72 fazrulz
 1:22.73 eggseller
 1:22.79 Hendry cahyadi
 1:26.62 MatsBergsten
 1:28.65 mande
 1:30.03 yoinneroid
 1:59.88 Mikel
 2:04.65 mycube
 3:23.36 Lapinsavant
13:29.97 Gordon
 DNF Krag
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:06.85 MatsBergsten
 6:11.32 Mike Hughey
 8:28.59 yoinneroid
10:03.00 mande
18:28.90 riley
 DNF Mikel
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:00.17 Mike Hughey
14:18.08 MatsBergsten
38:30.71 mande
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

6/7 (40:43)  mycube
4/4 (12:07)  Mike Hughey
4/4 (14:08)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 4:35)  mande
2/2 ( 4:50)  Mikel
3/4 (15:30)  yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:00.92 fazrulz
 1:13.00 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 49.83 fazrulz
 52.90 KCuber
 1:00.58 yoinneroid
 1:09.80 riley
 1:16.97 mycube
 1:22.48 CuberMan
 1:47.47 Iggy
 2:04.25 Mikel
 2:18.55 Mike Hughey
 2:58.28 Trondhat
 3:16.90 Schmidt
 3:52.18 MatsBergsten
 DNF Xishem
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 1:52.09 fazrulz
 2:36.16 yoinneroid
 3:06.68 mycube
 4:41.68 Mike Hughey
 5:42.83 Xishem
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Magic*(5)

 1.06 Iggy
 1.38 Mikel
 1.83 Mike Hughey
 3.28 Trondhat
 3.85 fazrulz
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.66 Iggy
 4.03 Mikel
 4.46 Mike Hughey
 7.20 fazrulz
*Skewb*(3)

 15.74 Xishem
 19.09 Mike Hughey
 27.10 Schmidt
*Clock*(7)

 10.50 yoinneroid
 10.73 Iggy
 12.63 Perff
 13.88 fazrulz
 15.66 Mikel
 16.28 Mike Hughey
 33.40 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(13)

 5.41 yoinneroid
 5.64 Maxelino
 5.66 Iggy
 5.77 fazrulz
 6.46 Lapinsavant
 6.70 cubeflip
 6.89 Alcuber
 7.18 CuberMan
 12.38 Schmidt
 12.58 Krag
 13.05 Mike Hughey
 13.92 Trondhat
 16.33 Akash Rupela
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:04.45 benskoning
 1:05.26 Divineskulls
 1:34.14 yoinneroid
 1:47.94 AndersB
 2:11.30 CuberMan
 3:04.38 Mike Hughey
 5:10.22 Schmidt
*Square-1*(6)

 20.21 fazrulz
 29.80 yoinneroid
 40.61 Mike Hughey
 55.76 AndersB
 1:35.44 Schmidt
 2:07.70 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

25 okayama
27 guusrs
28 PM 1729
29 Mike Hughey
37 fazrulz
42 blairubik
51 Gordon

*Contest results*

222 yoinneroid
219 fazrulz
215 Mike Hughey
165 mycube
130 MatsBergsten
118 riley
116 CuberMan
103 Mikel
95 Iggy
93 mande
89 Lapinsavant
82 AndersB
68 Akash Rupela
65 Xishem
57 Schmidt
53 Krag
46 eggseller
39 Alcuber
34 KCuber
30 Trondhat
29 Maxelino
24 Gordon
19 cubeflip
18 Perff
17 okayama
16 guusrs
16 prasadmanjulago
15 PM 1729
14 Hendry cahyadi
12 blairubik
11 benskoning
10 Divineskulls


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> Lol.



I believe this post is in the correct place, which is why I moved it back. Why did you think it was wrong?


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I believe this post is in the correct place, which is why I moved it back. Why did you think it was wrong?



Sorry, sometime when I click the little go to _____ persons post, it directs me to the wrong thread. The moment after I sent the report I was like, "Wait.... oh crap". Or maybe I went full on derp.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 11, 2012)

Congratz Tomoaki with you 25 moves!

"Stupid me" forgot to check the inverse scramble, because the normal scramble already had nice starts to NISS-on.
But inspired by your first 5 moves on the inverse scramble I got a nice 5min 17 move edge frame with 3 corners left: 

*L2 F' L2 D' F2* B U' L' B L' F' L2 R' B' L' R D2

with a 2-move-cancel-insertion it will result in 23 moves.

Just to let you guys know.........


----------



## okayama (Dec 12, 2012)

guusrs said:


> Congratz Tomoaki with you 25 moves!
> 
> "Stupid me" forgot to check the inverse scramble, because the normal scramble already had nice starts to NISS-on.
> But inspired by your first 5 moves on the inverse scramble I got a nice 5min 17 move edge frame with 3 corners left:
> ...



Hmmmm! U' L' B did not seem a natural continuation for me, because UB edge
was wrongly placed at UF, but after the F2L it nicely left 3 corners...
My intuition sometimes ignores such a nice option. 
Anyway great to see your nice skeleton. :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2012)

guusrs said:


> Congratz Tomoaki with you 25 moves!
> 
> "Stupid me" forgot to check the inverse scramble, because the normal scramble already had nice starts to NISS-on.
> But inspired by your first 5 moves on the inverse scramble I got a nice 5min 17 move edge frame with 3 corners left:
> ...



I knew there had to be something really nice here. Nice find - sorry you didn't find it for your true solve.


----------

